# Alternative to clomid - Soy Isoflavones?



## Georgeous (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello, I am new to this site. I thought I'd join up after searching for alternatives to Clomid. My doctor has said I can't start until the new year to see if anything happens naturally. My cycles are averaging 40 days and I am testing for ovulation everyday with a negetive result  
With my internet searches I have found Soy Isoflavones as a natural alternative to Clomid. I have bought some but the only variety I have found is for the menopause - Aria Soya Isoflavones 50mg per tablet. Does anyone know any more information on this? I'm thinking that as they are herbal they can't do too much but then don't want to mess up the system?? As it's natural, doctors aren't going to recomend it. I am despearte to start ovulating so at least we can try! So frustrating.
Any experience or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I am also taking evening primrose oil to help regulate the cycle as I've heard that helps.
A new member who is needing some advice.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome 

Have you considering seeing a qualified herbalist or naturopath to discuss taking herbal remedies ? They would be able to advise you on the best herbs to take specifically tailored to your requirements. Some herbs can be pretty potent so it's a good idea to get some professional assistance if you're interested in taking them. Also, if you do start taking clomid then most clinics will advise against taking any form of herbal remedy whilst prescribed fertility drugs as they can interfere and react with one another.

I don't have an awful lot of knowledge regards Soy Isoflavones but have read quite alot that it should be avoided when ttc (trying to conceive). Zita West, in her book "Fertility and Conception", advises that soya should be avoided when ttc as it has mild contraceptive properties. Soya can also effect your oestrogen levels so upset your hormone balance.......

"While soya is a good source of protein... I do not advise that you consume soya milk as a substitute for cows milk, nor that you consume whole soya beans..."

"limit soya products to three times a week. There has been some evidence that too much soya may act as a contraceptive and affect fertility"

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/807967.is_soya_really_so_good_for_you/

Another reason is that a substance in soya may effect sperm....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2005/jun/22/sciencenews.health

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4115506.stm

Also found this which may be of interest...

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061105225819AAa2lk2

Ultimately it's your choice but personally I'd avoid soya intake as much as possible (I do anyway as it aggravates my endometrisosis).

You may also find the Complementary Therapies and Prenatal Care boards helpful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Have you tried acupuncture or another complementary therapy as they can often be beneficial in regulating cycles etc ? 

Although you're using OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) have you had any progesterone blood tests to determine whether you're ovulating or not ? OPKs don't show ovulation, they only detect the LH surge before you ovulate and you'd normally ovulate around 36hrs following a +ve OPK. What cycle day do you start using the OPKs ? What time of day are you using them ?

I'm a bit of a gatecrasher on this Clomid board but the clomid ladies are absolutely lovely so I'm sure they'll be more than welcoming to you 

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Georgeous (Nov 25, 2008)

Natasha, thank you so much for your post and I will try and see a herbalist. As you say I should take advice from the professionals. 
Wishing you all the baby success in the world
G


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Hi all, just reading ur post on ovulation and soy. I dont know anything on that but i found Flaxseed to start me ovulating.  Basically i noticed ovulation (where i never did before) noted date down and af came 2 wks to date, happened again and again so went to doc and got 21 day bloods done and showed that yes i had ovulated naturally.  I was on serc so i went searching on internet to see if serc cud do this but no, the other diet changes i had made was introducing Flaxseed, so i googled "Flaxseed and ovulation" and found:-

In addition to lessening a woman's risk of developing cancer, the lignans abundant in flaxseed can promote normal ovulation and extend the second, progesterone-dominant half of the cycle. The benefits of these effects are manifold. For women trying to become pregnant, consistent ovulation significantly improves their chances of conception. For women between the ages of 35 and 55 who are experiencing peri-menopausal symptoms such as irregular menstrual cycles, breast cysts, headaches, sleep difficulties, fluid retention, anxiety, irritability, mood swings, weight gain, lowered sex drive, brain fog, fibroid tumors, and heavy bleeding, a probable cause of all these problems is estrogen dominance. Typically, during the 10 years preceding the cessation of periods at midlife, estrogen levels fluctuate while progesterone levels steadily decline. Flaxseed, by promoting normal ovulation and lengthening the second half of the menstrual cycle, in which progesterone is the dominant hormone, helps restore hormonal balance. 

Could be all concidence but my af cycles used to be 4-6 mths, now i take flaxseed regular and they are down to 6-8 wks.  Unfortunately DP has lately been told poor morph, low count, 20% motility, so im looking for a flaxseed for him!!


----------

